# Tombstone Etiquette?



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Would like everyone's opinion on something. While I was trying to come up with names for my tombstones, in typical adolescent humor, I have come up with names such as Craven Moorehead, Ivana Naelya, Haywood Jablome, Ben Dover, etc. Now, I know that I didn't make these up and they are old as dirt, but do you think that they are inappropriate for my yard display?
My wife says I may offend someone, which I'd rather not do.
My opinion is that the kids are not reading the stones, they're taking everything in at once, the teens would laugh their [email protected]#$$ off and the parents would smile. My 22 year old daughter didn't even get most of them.

Anyway, let me know and I apologize if I offended anyone here.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Why you little!!! (just kidding!) 

I'd say that it would depend on the crowd that you're catering too.

If it's a neighborhood haunt, then it's probably not very appropriate.

You might get a young TOT'er asking mommy or daddy who's Craven Moorehead? 

EDIT: Just thought about it... you may be able to throw a couple of those in there 
as long as they're towards the back where the adults could read them over the ones 
in front.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I was thinking the same as Moon Dog. I do not do a public haunt, so I only have to worry about offending my family and friends, but the cemetery is out front for anyone to look at, which of course is what I like. However, to be taken seriously about the display, those may not be appropriate. (say if a local paper or something came by to give "cuddos" to you and your display.) But if that's not the case, go for it. For our party, the front/side yard are decorated and then also around to the back yard where the bonfire is, if yours is something like that, maybe put a few of the questionable stones in a smaller display away from the main cemetery??? Just some thoughts. But heck, do what you feel is ok. I'm making headstones with my family and friends names on them and I know some find it offensive and others don't. We are just a bunch of sickies aren't we?????????? Hehehehehehehehehe


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Since my stones are to be viewed from a distance I leave mine blank and I try to work on the shape of the stones instead. I have seen stones with the stuff you mentioned and other sillier stuff, and I think it detracts from the feeling I want to create, that of an old creepy graveyard. 
If the general public may see it I would tend to error on the side of caution just in case. If it was a private haunt then it's up to you.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Our neighborhood kids do read ours - don't fool yourself. Do what I do - you want the adults to enjoy your haunted yard? Sit outside with a cooler of beer. I give away a couple cases - one beer at a time to appreciative parents without trying humor that everyone may not appreciate.

Course - the east coast may appreciate that sort of thing - so it might be better to get more regional opinions.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Well, someone else in the neighborhood has a few similar stones and I lmao, soooooooooo, me being the extremist that I am....guess I got carried away. Keep the opinions coming, Still not sure what I'm going to do....hate to make all new stones, maybe I'll keep these to the back.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

It took me a while to figure out the "Haywood" one,but then I'm kinda slow.
If you really feel weird about it ,put them in back and drape some moss over them to hide the offending parts.Dont light them too well and go on to other projects.If anyone asks, play dumb.Always works for me....


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I would be concerned too. I actually had people offended at the Anna Rexic tombstone I had built. The kids do read them, I personally would avoid that kind of stuff, but hey, its up to you, you know your neighborhood better than I do.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

In your first post, you mentioned that you would rather not offend those coming to see your haunt. Even though the names are older than dirt,make no mistake about it they are offensive. If you don't care about offending people, then by all means use them. Since you were worried about offending in your first post, it may be time to reconsider. 

By the way, you got Ben Dover, but you forgot Phil McCrackin.


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm gonna be a little more specific - I think you can get away with Ivana Naelya, Ben Dover. The Craven Moorehead, Haywood Jablome, you could have some parents get upset over. That is only a guess though as I do not have kids. If they do complain then I would have each tombstone feature the birth and projected death date of the neighbor.  Phil McCrackin's good also!
:zombie:


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I still don't get Ivana Naelay????? Man I must lead a sheltered life......


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Lagrousome said:


> I still don't get Ivana Naelay????? Man I must lead a sheltered life......


 If you're not a gettin', you're a needin'


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

You could always explain that Phil McCrackin was a tuckpointer or plasterer.


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

For a yard haunt I keep it simple and PG rating. You simply can not go wrong.
lots of goofy things to put out there.
Like "Gone underground for good" or "hallo-scream" "We'll be back" "Space for Rent" 
or just put things like Griffin Smith 1801-2001 (kids love to figure out fast math even on Halloween--I've seen it too many times!~)


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*How bout these...*

Hugh Jardon
I.P. Freely
Drew Peacock
Eric Shinn
Hugh Jass

I have the mentality of a 5 year old, but most 5 year olds can't read really well...so Im gonna say...go for it, use um all.

If you want some less "abrasive" names, how bout these..

Barbara Seville
Armand Hammer
Candace Spencer
Crystal Claire Waters
Dr. E. Ville
I.D. Clair
Keelan Early
M. Balmer


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

OK, Ok, the WIFE wins again, I just want to win one time! LOL
Shakes- forgot about good ole Phil McCracken, good call!
Meltdown- I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks of these.

What I'll probably do is just paint them grey, not hilite the lettering, and keep them towards the back. Now I gotta whip up a few more for up front. Thank God I didn't make them real elaborate like some here.


----------



## Shakes (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for the compliment but I must give credit where credit is due. It was Slimy who came up with Phil McCrackin. I was just complimenting Slimy in my post!
:zombie:


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey, my response disappeared. Looks like I got censored. Good thing nobody takes my advice. lol


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I would definitely avoid any sexual references at all. Trust me when I say that I'm no prude by any means but you must keep in mind that you're entertaining little ToT'ers as well as teen's and adults.

I suggest using clever names that people enjoy sounding/figuring out like 'Myra Maines' and 'Diane Rott'.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I am alittle late for this however, we have a couple of these type of names and the best part is most of the kids have trouble figuring it out.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I'd say don't put them.
If anything, put them up by your house (assuming it's a home haunt) and not so much part of the haunt itself. I agree that if the press came by to congratulate you or something, it'd be a little awkward finding a good place to take a picture or something hahah.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Sorry man, I love adult humor, but unless you're ok with Suzie Homemaker getting in your face because her 9 year old kid is running around yelling "Hey wood Ya BLOW me!?!", I'd reconsider. I've had run-in's with rabid parents over much less.
I personally like "Edith & Adolph Mycock".
haha


----------



## abrcrombe (Sep 18, 2007)

You may be able to get the Ben Dover and ones that aren't sexual, and then to say you are joking, just throw in some random ones like Amanda Huginkiss and other ones that are very NON sexual.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

In my opinion, you don't want to blatantly offend anyone, but at the same time. Because I personally believe people have gotten WAY too uptight and PC, I make a point to do things like using names like those on my stones. Most of the children don't notice, and most of the parents get a laugh. The way I see it, unless you are being blatantly rude,,,, "F' em if they can't take a joke.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

"F" em???? Now I'm sure that means
"Frighten Em" right? LOL


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Hahahah wow those are so horrible but funny


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

It's alittle strange to me that we can hang up corpes skeletons, ghost, have people hanging from trees by the neck kicking, body parts laying around the yard, everything and anything to do with death and someone may be offended by whats on a tombstone.........crazy world........I say go for it!!!


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm with PlayFX. Horrific images of death and violence- OK 
Low brow humor Not OK. Go figure. I say go for it too.

I'd also like to thank Meltdown for posting a few I'd never heard before


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Well now, the tide seems to be turning. Still haven't made up my mind totally on this yet. You see, when I first saw them at someone else's display, I thought they were hilarious, but I'm 41. My 14 year daughter old never gave them a second look. I personally think that the key is; to get the joke, you either have to say the name exactly as intended or pronounce it exactly as intended. Everything is spelled slightly off or you have to change the syllables. It took me awhile to figure out My Dixie Wrecked, and I know I have this twisted sense of humor!
Keep em comin'!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

No tide... maybe do whatever in your neighborhood - see what happens. To me it's just trying to be a little responsible.

And yeah - I'm generally repulsed by mechanical people struggling to escape from a noose too. I think that degree is ridiculous.

But thats why we have first amendment rights! Sad thing is that all these kids get it - they are just too smart to admit it.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey there Bud,

We usually stick with the typical rhyming names and epitaphs for tombstones, but only the very short epitaphs. It's a pain centering and fitting large enough readable text on most any tombstones we have. Funny thing is I never actually saw kids read any of them, but the parents sure do. Since they are not home haunters, the epitaphs floating around on all these forums may be old to us, but parents around here get a real kick out of them. We'll be adding a number of new ones this year. May be something for you to consider.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

hahaha Haywood Jablome that's gonna be my friend's new faviorite


----------



## Steve Filpansick (Sep 19, 2007)

I think putting all of your neighbors names on them is a good idea...


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

The neighbors get a huge kick out of seeing their kids on tombstones.

Morbid - but funny.


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

Names that dont go over very well......Santa Clause with x-mas lights and a santa hat lying in front of the tombstone. Easter Bunny with rabbit ears on the top of stone. We put these names in the back yard only for our friends to see. Adults get a kick out of it!! BUT I am sure kids would be devastated.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

well, I guess it depends on how well you know your neighbors, whether you like them or not, and how long your planning to live there
But if your second guessing yourself then maybe its a no.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

HA! Im making a few of these for my halloween party! No kids allowed!!!!


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

I'd consider doing somethign so horribly offencive that the tombstones seem small in comparison. 

hey, it worked for the south park movie


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Well, I put out of few of the less "offensive" ones. Ben Dover, Harry Bush, Ivana Naelya. Got a few shaking heads so far, but we had the homecoming parade go by the house yesterday and most comments were favorable......."Great job", "Love the yard", "Always the best house in the neighborhood" etc. I'll make some "normal" ones for next year, just don't have the time now..........but I will also make a nice one for Drew Peacock......I LOVE that one!!!!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Wanted to make 2 more stones for this year and Drew Peakcock is definitly at the top of the list


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I had to read that twice to get the intended inflection...DOH!


----------



## bolt (Apr 1, 2008)

what an interesting discussion!!
I'm amazed that there could be this level of concern on something silly and a bit risque like Ivana Naelay, on a forum that includes haunt images of gore and dismemberment at a level that sometimes makes my hair stand on end.
not to say that the gore and dismemberment doesn't have a very legitimate place, but surely there is also legitimate places for mild sexy fun as well.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

What about Ivanna Tinkle..
I think the population is good with anythign that has been on the simpsons (lol)


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

My sentiments exactly Bolt. I like my sense of humor and think most others do as well, but then again don't we all. I can think back to more than one occasion that I probably crossed the "line". If James Bond and Austin Powers can get away with the names they used, then we should be able to go unscathed with these, but in this politically correct world that we live in, you never know. I am or at least try to be, as a rule, politically INCORRECT....... now I know that may come as a great shock to many of you, but it's true....besides, it's alot more fun that way!!!!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I think your avatar says it all, Budman. Gotta love it! I wouldn't be worried at all..I think there would be very few people offended at your tombstones if any.

I think Bolt is correct...nobody is worried about hanging a body bag in a tree or a flailing and kicking hanging man...


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Here I thought this would be good!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Ivana Tinkle 

Exploded with anticipation


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

When we lived in a subdivision and we had some neighbors that were extremely annoying we made a headstone that said "Noz E Naybor. Although I highly doubt that they "got it"!! I think that as long as there isn't any profanity all's fair!!! Plays on words and innuendo are all totally fun!!! No harm, no foul!!


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

Great stuff! Now I am seriously thinking about making a tombstone for the racecar driver Dick Trickle, and maybe a matching one for his wife, Tess...


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Boy did that bring back some NASCAR memories, I don't think I'll make one for him, but I am stealing and slightly modifying the one for Tess, Tess Tikels


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I've been wanting to add a couple of tombstones one that reads Beloved husband - Stiff at last and Beloved Wife - Cold as always


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

BudMan said:


> Boy did that bring back some NASCAR memories, I don't think I'll make one for him, but I am stealing and slightly modifying the one for Tess, Tess Tikels


there is no stealing here, Budman, only adopting, adapting and improving!


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh my gosh!! I just got the Drew Peacock!!! Dang!! That's good!! (And, MAN, am I slow!!!):googly:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I say put what you what on your tombstones ..if the parents don't like it maybe they should set their own yard up with one that says IMA PRUDE.....
IVAH NOSENSE...WEEBEE SNOBGRASS....MYNOSA INDYAIR


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

you go girl


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Ima Dumas


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

I just wanted to say I thought this tnread was a hoot.
how a about
C.Moore Butts


----------

